# Truck Roof Racks



## cwrussell123 (Sep 26, 2020)

I have a toyota tacoma (2007) and am looking for a cheap roof rack box to give myself a little extra storage. Are there any website that sell decently affordable ones?


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Sep 26, 2020)

If you are an avid Craigslister, as I am, you can find them there if you are paient. People damage them - sometimes very minor - then give them away instead of repairing. I am talking Thule and Yakima, which cost big bucks.

Don’t know where in California you are, but here is a cheap Thule for sale:

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/spo/d/milpitas-thule-evolution-rooftop-box/7203582130.html
There are actually lots for sale on C.L. pretty cheap at any given time.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 27, 2020)

i agree with @Faceplant, as someone that has looked into these storage boxes, they are exorbitantly expensive a lot of the time ($500+). you're best off looking at craigslist or (shudder) FB marketplace for used versions.

some alternatives you might consider would be this one from amazon, which is huge for the price ($220), I can fit my entire body in it:

Amazon.com: JEGS 90098 Rooftop Cargo Carrier | 18 cu. ft | Waterproof | Made in USA: Automotive - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B078WK774N/?tag=squattheplan-20

additionally, if you want to go to the super-cheap route, this collapsing weather-proof roof bag is actually quite good, i used it for a cross country trip and it worked great ($60):

Amazon.com: Keeper 07203-1 Waterproof Roof Top Cargo Bag (15 Cubic Feet): Automotive - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D9C2CDO/?tag=squattheplan-20


----------



## Johny (Oct 4, 2020)

I used this one from Omaha through South Dakota to butte Montana down through yellowstone and denver/Colorado springs back to Omaha with my tool boxes on it an ax and a shovel , it was super cheap ill ask my girl where she ordered it it was like $60 or something and did EXACTLY what your wanting cleared space in our truck to move around .


----------



## Johny (Oct 4, 2020)

.....im actually wanting to but a second one to clear up even more space and probably another husky tool box ($50 and water proof) .
Works great I just organized everything in dry bags so I new what was what by the color of the bottom of the bag so i didnt have to sort through a mountain of stuff and have a bum explosion looking for socks lol


----------

